

Sticker Shock: Why are glasses so expensive? - blueatlas
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50149025n

======
pwg
Single page link for those of us who would prefer to read the article whole,
instead of broken up into four arbitrary parts:

[http://www.cbsnews.com/2102-18560_162-57588995.html](http://www.cbsnews.com/2102-18560_162-57588995.html)

